# Iturbe nuovo giocatore del Bournemouth



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Dicembre 2015)

Firma avvenuta pochi minuti fa, prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni (Fonte Sky)


----------



## ralf (23 Dicembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Firma avvenuta pochi minuti fa, prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni (Fonte Sky)



Colpaccio del Sabba, 24 M per Iturbe  sono tanta roba.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Dicembre 2015)

che pacco mamma mia. 

anche con i 24 mln ci hanno perso lo stesso, o era già stato in parte ammortizzato ?

ho letto sul sito della gazza che prenderà un ingaggio di 4 mln di euro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile...una piccola neo-promossa della Premier si puo permettere un giocatore da 24m.

Per quanto Iturbe abbia fatto pena alla Roma e comunque un giocatore di talento che lascia la Serie per la Premier. Se si continua cosi nei prossimi anni il calcio sara una cosa triste. 

Ripeto...24 milioni....il Bournemouth.


----------



## Danielsan (24 Dicembre 2015)

Certo che dopo i 1 anno e mezzo a Roma dove avrà segnato 7/8 gol contando anche quelli in allenamento, venderlo a 24 milioni è un vero affare..

Rivaluto alla grande l'operazione El Shaarawii che inizialmente mi sembrava accettabile , ma che mi da la conferma di quanto sia poco abile a vendere il nostro amministratore delegato.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Dicembre 2015)

Per chi si stupisce dei 24 milioni, lo dico dallo scorso anno: 

con i nuovi contratti televisivi delle Inglesi, la squadra PIU SCARSA DELLA PREMIER ha la stessa capacità economica di una Roma o di un Napoli.

Non stupitevi affatto!


----------



## Marco23 (24 Dicembre 2015)

Anche di più di roma e napoli


----------



## kolao95 (24 Dicembre 2015)

24 milioni è da rimbambiti.


----------



## TheZio (24 Dicembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per chi si stupisce dei 24 milioni, lo dico dallo scorso anno:
> 
> con i nuovi contratti televisivi delle Inglesi, la squadra PIU SCARSA DELLA PREMIER ha la stessa capacità economica di una Roma o di un Napoli.
> 
> Non stupitevi affatto!



Hai ragione ma i soldi bisogna saperli spendere...


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2015)

Nell'errore riuscire a venderlo a quella cifra è stato comunque un successo.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ci fanno pure una leggera plusvalenza &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2015)

Il Bournemouth ha più liquidità di noi, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Mou (24 Dicembre 2015)

Complimenti a Sabatini per essere riuscito a piazzarlo a 24 milioni.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Dicembre 2015)

24mln? Ma che si fumano in Inghilterra?


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Dicembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 24mln? Ma che si fumano in Inghilterra?



Perchè anche voi non provate a svolognare lì qualche bidone


----------



## Hammer (24 Dicembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Firma avvenuta pochi minuti fa, prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni (Fonte Sky)



"Sbagliano" il colpo, si risistemano con 24 milioni. Saper fare mercato è anche questo


----------



## Dany20 (24 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Perchè anche voi non provate a svolognare lì qualche bidone


Tipo?


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Dicembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Tipo?



Da quello che dite qui dentro il 90% della rosa


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Bournemouth ha più liquidità di noi, rendiamoci conto.



Basta vedere quanti soldi girano in premier. Le ultime spendono in cartellini quello che spendono le prime in Italia, gli ingaggi che danno le ultime sono quelli che danno i nostri top club. E qualcuno pure mi derideva quando dicevo che in premier nessuna squadra avrebbe avuto problemi a dare 3,5 di ingaggio ad Honda.


----------



## Love (26 Dicembre 2015)

galliani lo avrebbe venduto a meno della metà...complimenti a sabatini...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Dicembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Firma avvenuta pochi minuti fa, prestito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni (Fonte Sky)



Sul sito di Di Marzio leggo diritto di riscatto. Chi ha parlato di obbligo su Sky? Su Gazzetta.it invece parlano di diritto facilmente trasformabile in obbligo ma non si sa in base a quali parametri.


----------



## juventino (26 Dicembre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per chi si stupisce dei 24 milioni, lo dico dallo scorso anno:
> 
> con i nuovi contratti televisivi delle Inglesi, la squadra PIU SCARSA DELLA PREMIER ha la stessa capacità economica di una Roma o di un Napoli.
> 
> Non stupitevi affatto!



Si, ma poi non si lamentassero se comunque rischiano di subire il sorpasso della Serie A nel ranking. Ma chi è il pirla che ha avuto l'idea di dare 4 milioni l'anno ad Iturbe? I soldi bisogna saperli spendere.


----------



## Serginho (27 Dicembre 2015)

Le stagioni in premier di sta squadra si contano sulle dita di una mano, eppure possono spendere 24 milioni per un solo giocatore. Almeno possiamo fregiarci del fatto che si sono ispirati a noi per il colore della maglia nel 1971


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Dicembre 2015)

Il problema vero è che i nostri bidoni non li vuole nessuno. 
Spendiamo (poco) e non si riesce mai a recuperare qualche soldo dalle cessioni dei cessi.
È anche vero che siamo pieni di parametri zero con ingaggi faraonici..


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2015)

Non per difendere galliani(solo la natura farà il suo corso per liberarci dal male)...Se la roma avesse fatto 2 stagioni senza coppa...iturbe non sarebbe mai...(mai...mai MAI...ma proprio mai)stato venduto a 24 milioni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Dicembre 2015)

Si vabbè però boh. Noi ci siamo ritrovati con Zaccardo che rifiutava il Parma,Niang che a 18 anni schifava il Genoa o Suso e Jose Mauri che si dichiarano incedibili. Poi loro si ritrovano con Iturbe che senza battere ciglio accetta di andare in una squadra che,come tradizione calcistica,vale quanto il Carpi o il Frosinone.

Non ce ne va bene una.


----------

